# Huddersfield Dragons?



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

I live just outside Huddersfield and my local reptile store with livestock is Transcontinental Goldfish next to the Odean Cinema. I have been to look at their reptiles several times as I am hopefully getting a Bearded Dragon. A couple of months ago the had about 10 very small baby Beardies only about 5 inches long. They were aparantly ready for sale in the middle of febuary. In 3 months they don't look to have grown at all. Also they are priced at £65 each. Now most of the dragons I have seen advertised of hatchling size have been £30-£40. 

I was just wondering whether any one else lives in or around Huddersfield and knows whether it is a good place to purchase a reptile???????

I am thinking about going to Paws for thought in Leeds as they look to have a better range. 

Any help apreciated.


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

why not wait untill june 20th and go to doncaster show, you will get one there and talk to the breeders to get info. look up threads on here for details.


----------



## duckjam (Apr 14, 2010)

I too live in Huddersfield, and have had my Beardie for just over a month.

I got her from Paws for Thought in Leeds and tbh do not regret buying from them one bit.

I spent a good hour or so talking to one of their reptile lads and his advice was perfect.

When I bought ( and on a couple of times since ) they have had a few Beardies in stock from Babies , to 3 months ish ones thru to juveniles.

They did vary in price from babies at £39, youngsters at £49 and the older one at £59.

If you want anymore advice regards this please ask.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Go to Tyrannosaurus pets in Leeds. The staff there are far more knowledgable than those in both the shops you mentioned.
As for buying from a show, don't! If you get a problem with your pet, you can't go back to a show, but you can go back to a shop. 
With the greatest respect, I think buying from shows is best saved for those who already have a more advanced level of experience than you. In the meantime, use a reputable shop.
I've visited many of the shops in and around west yorkshire, and Tyrannosaurus Pets is far and away the best. In fact, it's the only one I'd recommend. I've known plenty of instances where at least 1 of the 2 you mentioned offered advice that is questionable at best.


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

I live in Huddersfield and bought a Leopard Gecko for my boyfriend's son from Transcontinental Exotics. Spotnick is doing fine so no concerns there, but I have been in many times since for live food and have thought some of the reptiles haven't been kept in suitable enviroments...

I used to live in Wakey and went to Capricorn Connections in Ossett and I always found them to be great. Also I went to Snakes & Adders when it was in Leeds and that was by far the best reptile shop i've been in. They're now located in sheffield though, but probably still worth a visit.

Paws for Thought seems ok. The staff are knowledgable, but I wasn't thrilled at how their tortoises were being kept when I was looking for my tort. 

I'd have a peek at Capricorn Connections or Snake & Adders.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

One of the staff from Snakes and Adders has opened up Tyrannosaurus pets, 2 doors down from where snakes and adders used to be. Trust me, the quality is just as high as it ever was.


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> One of the staff from Snakes and Adders has opened up Tyrannosaurus pets, 2 doors down from where snakes and adders used to be. Trust me, the quality is just as high as it ever was.


Sounds good!.. i'll check it out next time i'm over that way. :2thumb:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Ch+Stewie said:


> Sounds good!.. i'll check it out next time i'm over that way. :2thumb:


Do. It's well worth a visit.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> One of the staff from Snakes and Adders has opened up Tyrannosaurus pets, 2 doors down from where snakes and adders used to be. Trust me, the quality is just as high as it ever was.


Agreed.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bdargon said:


> I was just wondering whether any one else lives in or around Huddersfield and knows whether it is a good place to purchase a reptile???????


Tyrannosaurus Pets in Leeds is very good and is also easily accessible via public transport, which is always a plus (Train to Leeds, then take the 33 or 33A bus to "The MacDonalds on Kirkstall Road" - the bus stop is on the main road past the front of the station; we come out of the station's concourse exit - past the McDonalds and Starbucks, the exit near the Bagel Nash / William Hill, cross over the road that's left from there, and walk down to the second stop you can see there).


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

will be interested to hear how you get on : victory:

Regards
Mike


----------

